

Show HN: Elevatr - davidmspi

http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/elevatr-is-a-mobile-first-tool-for-startup-business-plan-creation/
======
jameswyse
Main Website: <http://elevatr.com/>

TC Article: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/elevatr-is-a-mobile-
first-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/10/elevatr-is-a-mobile-first-tool-
for-startup-business-plan-creation/)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this as it solves a problem I never even thought
about fixing. My ideas are currently all over the place.. in Evernote,
Notes.app, random text/markdown files and random bits of paper all over the
office..

Gotta say I love the UI and I like how it forces me to think about the big
questions - I've realised that by answering some of these questions early on I
can filter out the ideas that probably won't work out.

My first thought was "This would be a great way to mine and steal ideas" so I
went to check your privacy policy but unfortunately it's currently returning a
500 error.

Support for other devices / a web app would be a great addition too!

------
jonaldomo
I think you should update the link to go to either the main website or the
techcrunch website. Most of us are very fast clickers and are not going to
waste time having to select, copy and paste. ;)

~~~
jameswyse
This comes up a lot - if you use Chrome there's an extension I use to help
with that: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/select-
it/fdhjbnho...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/select-
it/fdhjbnholnoanipellgioennnjmipnol)

